# Domainweiterleitung



## 5im0n (5. September 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe einen vServer bei Strato und habe mir nun auch eine weitere Domain geholt. 
"Strato Domain"
Nun habe ich alle Dateien auf meinem vServer. Und möchte nun eine Weiterleitung zu diesem aufbauen. Angenommen die IP des vServers lautet 123.122.123.0. Was muss ich dann in die Weiterleitung schreiben? Nur 123.122.123.0 reicht nicht. Auf dem vServer läuft Plesk. Kann mir einer sagen was ich da machen muss.
Gruß
5im0n


----------



## flou (16. September 2007)

hast du auf deinem vServer die neue Domain eingerichtet?


----------

